# One of my squabs is gasp[ing for breath



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

My two day old squab is gasping for breath. Is there anything that I can do for it. It's older nest mate is quite a bit larger and seems do be doing quite well. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 

Are the parents feeding the smaller chick? Maybe they have neglected him? My previous chicks always died around the 2 day mark and I think it was because the parents were not feeding them properly. Does the crop on the smaller chick seem to have any food in it?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Brad, yes it does have food in it. Yong (thanks)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 

Sorry I know that sounded stupid to ask. That was my experience with my previous chicks and they weren't fed properly. The gasping isn't a good sign though. I wish I could suggest something else but you probably know more than me about this anyways. Could the chick be over heated?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Brad, it wasn't a stupid question at all. God forbid I look over the obvious. The family is inside, the house is at 73F and only one bird is sitting onit. I think the temp is okay. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hopefully someone else will be on soon to advise something else. I hope he/she makes it Yong. Keep us posted, it's hard to diagnose little ones and even harder to help them because they are so small.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yong,

I don't know if this will help or not, but I found a thread where various members and moderators were trying to help someone with a squab that was gasping....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5562

Hope it maybe steers you in the right directions....various causes are brought up, perhaps one of them will apply to your situation.

Best of luck,
Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Linda, Thank you for additional options. The crop is not sour, nor hard. Mom and dad are disease free, I also checked the vent for bloackages, and I took a look into baby's mouth to see if I noticed anything....

Brad, I went and looked again for a full crop. I compared the two babies side by side. Although they are different in size, I did notice that the crop was not as "plump" as the bigger one's. It was pliable. I gave it a small meal and filled the crop up to plum status. I put him back in the nest. I went out and did some more garden work, and just checked on him again. He had some yellow liquid running down his neck. It did not smell bad, and it wasn't what I gave him for dinner...my guess it was from one of the parents topping him off. His crop was nice and plump still. More importantly, the labored breathing has almost gone completely away. Maybe mom and dad got a clue.

Weird. I will keep my eye on him. BTW...both parents are sitting on the nest now. One is sitting on one, and the other is on the other. You may have found the answer. Lets' keep our fingers crossed. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Checked on him again...everything seems to be quite normal now. One parent is sitting, and the baby looks normal. Is it possible that the baby had a larger seed stuck in it's crop and hand feeding it broke it loose?? Thanks for help all. Hopefully we are in the clear. Knock on wood. Yong


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sometimes they may be over fed and gasp like for awhile. When gasping they are trying to keep the food going back down. You may check its throat to see if it may be developing canker. As this does restrict breathing feeding and such. If ok. Just watch it for a couple of days


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Glad to hear things have settled down with the young one Yong. You're very attentive to them which is great and you can intervene right away. Keep us posted on it's progress.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Brad and Re, I did not see any canker, or other visable obstruction. I don't think that it was overfed because it's crop wasn't very full. The other thing that bothers me is that his sibling is nearly double the runts size. Well...stranger things have happened. Thank you for your help all. Yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Yong,

You might want to consider paratyphoid as the problem for the smaller baby. I really hope this isn't the case, but the symptoms are sure similar.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yong,

I know you know so much about these things, I feel almost foolish offering the following, but just in case:

What should a fancier know about Paratyphoid? 

Paratyphoid is also called Salmonellosis. It’s a common and widespread disease caused by a gram-negative bacterium which is flagellated and, therefore, mobile. It can be brought into a loft through introduction of infected pigeons, by rodents, through inhalation of infected dust, on the soles of fancier’s shoes, by roaches, or through contact with wild pigeons. Often, and adult bird that has overcome the disease remains a carrier and continues to emit infected droppings.

Symptoms of Paratyphoid are varied, because Salmonella flagellates can be found throughout the body in severely infected birds. Most adult birds will show rapid weight loss, along with somewhat loose, greenish droppings. Some birds may develop swelling in the leg joints or feet, or they may develop wing boils. Other birds may have the "twisted neck" syndrome commonly associated with PMV. Baby birds will often die in the nest before the second week after hatching and may show labored breathing. Another symptom is young dying in the egg.

The only drug that will successfully attack most of the salmonella strains is Baytril. 


I copied and pasted this from another post....as I said, you probably know all about these things, but thought I would post this, just in case.

Hope baby is doing better.
Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Terry & Linda, I will keep a watchful eye out. So fa so good. I'm checking on him about every half hour. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong,

How is the chick today? I hope his ordeal is over with. Keep us posted if you have time.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI all, last night he was gasping for breath again. Still quite small, but growing. The other is starting with pin feathers and he's still yellow. His eyes are open. He's going to be a runt if he makes it through this mess.

His parents are feeding him. My best guess was stuck seeds. I massaged his crop gently about 8 seconds, and within 15 seconds, he stopped gasping. Weird huh? I think with the other baby being bigger, they are feeding junior the wrong size food. I'll just have to watch him. Yong


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yong,
You could always hand feed this baby. I am so enjoying my time with Moochie. What a cuddle bug this foolish little bird is. He/she eats a ton, then crawls in to my hand for loving, and a nap. My baby is getting big, a real handful, and feathering out.
Daryl
P.S. This little bird even spent the day at work with me last Friday(hospital)


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

That thought did cross my mind about hand feeding, but I am trying to let nature take it's course, as long as it stays in a safe margin. Yong


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yong,
Maybe just pull the baby for topping off what ever feeds parents are providing, then return baby to parental care. I tuck Moochie in with Moose once a day, for visits, while I can observe, and parents have behaved nicely, just won't feed the Mooch.
Daryl


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I cheked on the little guy this morning, and I think we are all in the clear here. He seems to be in pretty good shape and his size is catching up with the other. Thanks for everyones support. YOng


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong,

Thanks for the positive update this morning. I was getting worried for you again from your previous post. Perhaps like some have suggested, it might be good for you to supplement the feedings a bit until the smaller chick does in fact catch up in size completely. Scary stuff when babies fail to thrive.


Take care,


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I agree it is scary stuff. I wish they could just speak English sometimes. I checked his crop about and hour ago and it was full. It's amazing how plump the little crops get. I will keep my eye out for sure, and will also get another picture posted soon. Yong


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

i hope that that little baby grows up to be just fine i think he will be ok even if he is the smallest and getting less food just make sure he is getting fed and taken care of good luck


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

and you can hand feed that is what i do with the baby pigeons that need more help


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you! I will make sure he gets an extra meal or two. Yong


----------

